# (Open-/DR-/MS-)DOS Download gesucht.



## Maxsoft (25. Juni 2007)

Ich suche einen Download Link für Open- DR- oder MS- DOS.

Hab am Dachboden eine WIN95 CD entdeckt und will jetzt einen alten Comupter (Festplatte kaputt) neu aufsetzen. Leider braucht man dafür ein DOS auf der Platte. Hab bisher vergebens gesucht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2007)

Maxsoft hat gesagt.:


> Ich suche einen Download Link für Open- DR- oder MS- DOS.
> Hab am Dachboden eine WIN95 CD entdeckt und will jetzt einen alten Comupter (Festplatte kaputt) neu aufsetzen. Leider braucht man dafür ein DOS auf der Platte. Hab bisher vergebens gesucht.




1. MS-DOS herunterladen wäre Warez, ich glaube kaum das dir da jemand hilft.
2. Wenn Du ein freies Dos suchst, hätte  auch geholfen:

Freedos
DR-DOS​3. Für Windows 95 benötigst Du kein installiertes DOS. Es reicht schon wenn Du von einer DOS-Bootdiskette startest (deine Windows95 CD scheint eine ältere zu sein, wenn Sie nicht bootbar ist .. oder der Rechner unterstützt das booten von CD nicht  )
Eine Bootdiskette bekommst Du ganz einfach über www.bootdisk.org. Nachdem Du die Bootdiskette erstellt hast, kannst Du davon starten. Da die Bootdisks - soweit ich bisher festgestellt habe - universelle CD-ROM-Treiber enthalten sollte Dein CD-Laufwerk geladen werden. Du mußt dann nur noch im Prompt auf das CD-Laufwerk wechseln und startest die setup.exe auf der Installations-CD.


----------



## Maxsoft (27. Juni 2007)

Welche Bootdiskette? Win 95, Dos 6?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo!





Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> 3. Für Windows 95 benötigst Du kein installiertes DOS.


Würde auch zum Problem führen.
Denn um vom installierten DOS auf die CD (und somit auf das Setup von Win95) zugreifen zu können, müsste auch ein CD-ROM Treiber installiert werden.
Dieser ist aber für 16 Bit Systeme.
In Folge dessen wird das CD-ROM unter Windows im Kompatibilitätsmodus betrieben, welcher Leistungseinbussen mit sich zieht.

Eine Bootdiskette (mit CD-ROM Treiber) ist daher die bessere/erste Wahl 
Der Link wurde ja schon genannt..... und wenn ich mich recht erinner, bekommt man dort sogar die Original MS-Bootdisketten (in englischer Version).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2007)

Maxsoft hat gesagt.:


> Welche Bootdiskette? Win 95, Dos 6?



Spielt keine Rolle, am praktischsten ist eine Win 95 oder Win98 SE Bootdisk


----------



## Maxsoft (29. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mir jetzt die MS-DOS 6 Bootdiskette heruntergeladen. Dann habe ich W95 installiert - ohne Probleme. Wenn ich jetzt Windows starte, kommt beim booten die Meldung "Windows sicherheitswarnung. Bitte starten Sie den Computer neu." Dann starte ich den Computzer neu und dann kommt "IOS Warnung. Windows Sicherheitswarnung. Bitte starten Sie den Computer neu." Das geht solange weiter, bis ich im Abgesicherten Modus starte. Wenn ich dann den Computer neustarte, funktioniert Windows im normalen Modus ohne weitere Probleme. Was kann man da machen?


----------



## Maxsoft (1. Juli 2007)

Hab's zwar noch nicht herausgefunden wieso dass so ist, wird jedoch nur ein BIOS Konfigurations problem sein.

Auf einem anderen Computer läuft es ja hervorragend (gleiche Installationsmethode.) Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage: 
In diesem Computer ist eine ATI VGA Wonder Grafikkarte eingebaut. (max. Auflösung: hab' schon mal 1280x1024 geschafft.) Seit dem ich Windows 95 (Mit USB-Unterstützung) neu installiert habe komm ich aber nicht mehr über 640x480. Die Treiber sind  (glaub ich) dieselben, der Bildschirm ist der selbe, aber beim start von Windows wird (wenn ich eine höhere Auflösung einstelle) immer diese Fehlermeldung ausgegeben: "Die Grafikkarteneinstellungen sind Fehlerhaft." Gibt es vielleicht einen anderen Treiber als den W95 Standardtreiber? :suspekt:


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2007)

Keine Ahnung was die Warnungen zu bedeuzten haben.

Hast Du denn den richtigen Monitortreiber gewählt?
Wenn der Monitor nicht bei den Windows Treibern aufgeführt ist, würde ich es mal mit einen der Super-VGA Treiber versuchen.
Oder Du guckst beim Hersteller vom Monitor ob er eine passende monitor.inf hat.
Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du sie Dir auch selbst erstellen..... dazu brauchst Du aber die technischen Daten (ggf. nach den Daten googeln).


----------



## Maxsoft (1. Juli 2007)

Ich habe das hier gefunden:
http://www.pitsoft.de/moni/moni.php
Könnte das Hilfreich sein? Oder muss ich dann die INF-Datei noch immer erstellen (Wenn Ja, welch Syntax hat denn diese Datei?)


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2007)

Das Programm scheint Dir die monitor.inf zu erstellen..... die technischen Daten brauchst Du aber trotzdem.
Andernfalls lass lieber die Finger davon..... denn wenn Du die falschen Werte nimmst, kannst Du Dir u.U. den Monitor zerstören.


----------



## Maxsoft (2. Juli 2007)

Ich habe das Problem schon gefunden (Es lag am Grafikkartentreiber). Ich habe noch eine CD gefunden mit allen Treibern für das System. Trotzdem danke für eure Tipps!


----------

